# June 2016 article about Uber’s SDC program



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

In memory of The Tomato.

https://www.businessinsider.com/when-will-uber-launch-self-driving-cars-2016-6/ti.rss?r=UK
TECH 

 
*An Uber executive says driverless cars will hit the road 'sooner than you think'*

Melia Russell
 
Jun. 14, 2016, 6:37 PM


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

But Elon Musk said that the technology is ready.......

Oh wait


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

"It's looking like we might be feature-complete in a few months," Musk said.
Is that in a dog's life?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> "It's looking like we might be feature-complete in a few months," Musk said.
> Is that in a dog's life?


They will work on MARS !


----------

